# How Long Overdue Is Too Long?



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a doe that is on day 156 today and has no signs of kidding. She doesn't even have much of an udder at all! She is an older doe-6 this year I believe. How long should I let her go? I did a quick search and some people said their goats regularly go four days over their due date, but I'm not sure how they calculated the dates. Day 145 or 150? 
This doe is indeed pregnant-I've felt the kids several times. And she LOOKS pregnant but looks nowhere near kidding. And it is not possible for her to have been bred at a different time. I hand bred her and there is no way she was bred after that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

145 is for Nigerians. 150 is for full size.


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you have a picture of your doe?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> 145 is for Nigerians. 150 is for full size.


Okay, but the range is 144-156. So when do I start worrying? 
No, I don't have a picture.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would talk to the vet at 160. Just my personal timeframe.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have had them go as far as 162. I hand bred so I had a exact due date.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I had two does go to 160 days and 162 days this year. Made me crazy because I knew exact breed date but everything turned out fine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Once they pass 156, I just induce them, especially for first timers, no need to keep them in there longer, letting them get bigger.


----------

